# A4-5000 im Notebook übertakten auf die Werte eine A6-5200



## Manfred_89 (2. November 2013)

*A4-5000 im Notebook übertakten auf die Werte eine A6-5200*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuem Notebook (mit mattem Bildschirm) mit APU. Derzeit gibt es diese nur Wahlweise mit dem E1-2500 bzw. mit dem A4-5000. 
Daher die Frage ist es möglich die APU A4-5000 im Notebook auf die Werte der A6-5200 zu übertakten?

Wie stark wird die Grafik der APU A4-5000 bzw. der A6-5200 bei Verwendung von DDR3L-1333 statt DDR3L-1600 ausgebremst, da für beide DDR3L-1600 empfehlen wird?

Es gibt zwar auch Notebooks, die bereits eine A6-5200 besitzen, bei denen wurde aber anderer Stelle gespart.

Ich bitte um eure Mithilfe! Danke.


----------



## Oberst Klink (2. November 2013)

*AW: A4-5000 im Notebook übertakten auf die Werte eine A6-5200*

Sag mal gehts noch? Musst du gleich drei Threads zum gleichen Thema aufmachen?  Einer reicht doch! Wende dich mal ganz flott an einen Admin, damit er die anderen Threads wieder löscht.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (2. November 2013)

*AW: A4-5000 im Notebook übertakten auf die Werte eine A6-5200*

Ich kann mich nur dem Oberst anschließen. Reicht nicht ein Thread?


----------



## Marschel7373 (2. November 2013)

*AW: A4-5000 im Notebook übertakten auf die Werte eine A6-5200*

Ich wprde nicht übertakten, da die kühler von laptops dafür nicht geignet sind


----------



## Manfred_89 (2. November 2013)

*AW: A4-5000 im Notebook übertakten auf die Werte eine A6-5200*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Sag mal gehts noch? Musst du gleich drei  Threads zum gleichen Thema aufmachen?  Einer reicht doch! Wende dich mal  ganz flott an einen Admin, damit er die anderen Threads wieder  löscht.


 

Den im Unterforum "Overclocking: Prozessoren" hab ich ausversehen angelgt. Dieser kann gelöscht werden.



Marschel7373 schrieb:


> Ich wprde nicht übertakten, da die kühler von laptops dafür nicht geignet sind



In den den beiden Tests bleibt die Notebooks kalt:
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Lenovo-ThinkPad-Edge-E145-Notebook.102571.0.htm
Test Acer Aspire E1-522-45004G50Mnkk Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Ich seh da noch Spielraum nach oben.

Wäre es denn möglich, da ich davon gehört habe, dass die Notebook-Hersteller eine "Übertaktungssperre" "eingebaut" haben?


----------

